# Heater/ac Remote Issues



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I tried to use my heated this last weekend to find out the remote battery was low and the screen was bland but it made beep noise then I hit buttons. Lucky for us we had a TV remote with good AAA batteries so took them out and used them. I think the remote is OK but the batteries can go dead and you are out of luck, plus it does not show what the room temp is. I think I will install a wall stat and be done with it. The batteries sure don't last long we have only had the trailer for less than 4 months.

Anyone else have problems with it?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup, I do too. I change the battery about 2 times a season.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't replace mine yet. My remote is mainly turned off

Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

We have had our TT just about 4 months or so now too. I have changed the remote batteries 2 times so far and since bought a package of spares to keep with us on our trips. I dont think toys use batteries that fast.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Yup. That remote is a battery eater. Definitely not a QRP remote. (a little Ham lingo)

Bob


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We've had our camper since Sept. 2003 and have yet to replace the batteries. I do keep extra on hand though just in case.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... Two seasons and our original batteries are still going... and going.... and going...

Verstelle, if you find a hard wired controller that will work on this system, let us know. I'm not sure whether the A/C control board is even setup to allow hard wiring.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

3 season's for us and I think I've changed them once. Although I take them out every winter also. I'm trying to think does the remote stay on if you turn the Heater/AC/Dehumitifier off?

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmm. Changed once in 3 years, and they weren't dead when I took them out.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

2+ seasons of use and no replacement batteries required (yet).

Fortunately when the need arises, I travel with extra batteries of all types in my "Felix The Cat" electronics bag-O-tricks that goes with us on every camping trip.

From a 6V lantern battery all the way down to the Carrier AC/Heater remotes need of AAA's, I've got us (and fellow campers in need) covered.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After you use the remote, turn away from ceiling and turn off. Leaving it on eats bateries faster.

If the batteries die , there is a emergency start(if thats what its called







)buttons on the AC for AC and heat and it should run at the last temp setting I believe.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours died on the maiden voyage. Had to go out and buy batteries, fortunantly it was during the day.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

As tdvffjohn said, note that there are buttons for AC and Heat on the overhead.
These are preset (A/C at 72) don't know about the heat, but will work fine without the controller.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

mine died too in about 4 months, i put new ones in it and its been fine since. I think they are just cheap import batterys. I always carry spare's.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got our OB used last fall, replaced the batteries first time we tried to use the heat. They still worked last weekend. We try to always carry spare batteries, all different sizes. We once were dry camping w/pup and needed some c-cells. Where we were camping it was highway robbery to try to purchase some. We learned and now buy ahead and carry them with us.


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

turn the remote off there is no reason to leave it on when your not camping.


----------

